# 30T



## Morix (19/11/21)

Good day.

Any information on stock anywhere in SA with reasonable prices welcomed or if you have spares that you are willing to sell. 

What im looking for: Samsung 30t x4

Price range: 150 - 200 each

I know boss vape has them for 150/60 each but currently out of stock.

I want to make the switch to molicel 21700 but fear it won't fit the tube. (KEEN mech) Any info welcome. 

Thank you


----------



## adriaanh (19/11/21)

https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...roducts/samsung-30t-21700-3000mah-35a-battery

https://www.afrivape.co.za/samsung-30t-21700-battery-3000mah-35a

https://www.cloudjuice.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1960

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Morix (19/11/21)

adriaanh said:


> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...roducts/samsung-30t-21700-3000mah-35a-battery
> 
> https://www.afrivape.co.za/samsung-30t-21700-battery-3000mah-35a
> 
> https://www.cloudjuice.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1960


Thank you kind sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

